# Starfish Cannablism?



## shootingstar26 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey Forum


Recently I was looking at someone's saltwater aquarium (it was still incomplete), and I noticed that the blue starfish was effectively having it's limb chewed off by a chocolate chip starfish. I thought it would be okay, but eventually the blue star died. The person owning them was apparently not aware that starfish need to be fed (and neither did I until I checked) and I'm wondering if that was what happened, or is it possible there were other issues? He didn't have the starfish for very long though. Maybe only a couple of weeks. Is that enough for the starfish to become hungry enough to try and eat the other? The blue star wasn't even trying to move away though. Not until the chocolate chip was done. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Chocolate chip starfish are predatory and carnivorous. In an aquarium situation they should be the only starfish species in the tank, and are not known for being "reef safe". They also have a reputation for eating small bottom dwelling fish, weak/sick fish that can't get away, and other inverts...

Chocolate chips will typically eat meaty foods, formula 1 frozen foods, and anything else they can find. They are a heavy scavenger, and tend to rely on opportunity unless they are starving... in which case they will hunt and eat whatever they can find & get a hold of.

Hope this helps.


----------



## shootingstar26 (Feb 24, 2010)

Thank you! That really does help. I was talking to the person who owned the tank, and they started feeding it thawed foods, so hopefully there will be no more accidents. =]


----------

